# Antheria



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE EDIT:
*Please check there main site on hotel change.
follow the easy directions on the link here if you reserved a room.




I been thinking of signing up, and going to this. 
http://antheria.org/CityOf/Anthropolis/Default.aspx


Anyone else going or have opnions on it?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm definitely going, I talked to quite a few others from Califur this weekend who are planning on attending as well.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 7, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I'm definitely going, I talked to quite a few others from Califur this weekend who are planning on attending as well.


 

Yeah I asked about it to some of the staff at califur.
They even said it sounds promising.
There was even some flyers on the table at the con about it.

I am also really thinking of attending it.
This will be there first year, so I hope they do good.


----------



## LycanTheLeopard (Jun 7, 2010)

i'm planning to go, just found out about it at califur, and since i had so much fun there i decided to go to antheria too..its only seven miles from my house as well!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 8, 2010)

LycanTheLeopard said:


> i'm planning to go, just found out about it at califur, and since i had so much fun there i decided to go to antheria too..its only seven miles from my house as well!


 
Wow nice. What nice about it for me is it same way to get to Antheria as to Califur. It just a tad closer.

It is going to be there first year as a con, hope it goes well.

I had a amazing time at Califur as well so Im hopeing this one will be at least half as fun.(got to give them some room for error for the first year)


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 3, 2010)

TUESDAY (August 3rd)
http://antheria.org/

Has Been Updated!

> Better Reg.
> Additional Pages!

http://antheria.org/CityOf/Anthropolis/Default.aspx
MAIN PAGE


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 3, 2010)

404'd.


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 3, 2010)

It works for me...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 4, 2010)

Works for me too.

I sent in payment through mail, but I did register. (This is before they fixed it.)

Just 2 more months to go.

edit: it was for my link.  It was to there old version before there site update


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 12, 2010)

http://antheria.org/

WHO: DJ GENKI & Huepow00 (DJ EAR) [Confirmed]

WHAT: PARTY IN ANTHROPOLIS!

WHEN: October 1st-3rd

WHERE: Los Angeles, CA



 



====================

Come Join us in Anthropolis - the first stop on our exploration of Antheria!

GUEST OF HONOR
Stan Sakai (Creator of Usagi Yojimbo) - http://www.usagiyojimbo.com/

SPECIAL GUESTS
Matthew Ebel - http://matthewebel.com/main/bio/
Mark Merlino
Uncle Kage
2, The Ranting Gryphon - http://www.ranting-gryphon.com/

http://antheria.org/


----------



## Antherians (Aug 18, 2010)

Updated news letter for Antherians posted on the Antherians journal page: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1640637/

Especially take note of the 25% discounts for Caesar level memberships for California residents.

Also, antheria will revolutionize the furcon art-shows with a new, cool, bit alert system.


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 18, 2010)

is it an 8-bit* alert system? XD

Oh I couldn't help it.


----------



## k9hybrid (Aug 24, 2010)

Im going to attended Antheria as my second Convention! my first was Califur!  it should be amazing!


----------



## paintballadict9 (Aug 24, 2010)

im gunna be there, rooming and evrything.
The bunny DJ dude is kick-ass!
he was awesome at califur.
cant wait to c ya'll there man!


----------



## k9hybrid (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everyone just wanted you all to know that i am doing $4 dollar badge commissions for Antheria! check my FA for the badge samples!! and note me if you want one! I can hand deliver them to you at Antheria


----------



## Tufts (Sep 1, 2010)

ill most likely be at this con.


----------



## radio_ardilla (Sep 4, 2010)

I plan to go with a good friend of mine. Though extra roomies to split the hotel cost would be really nice. Feel free to e-mail me if interested: radioardilla@gmail.com

Looking forward to hearing from some of you out there!


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 4, 2010)

If I didn't know that I'd definently be in florida I'd consider it...

The theme is pretty bad ass imo. Though not sure what I'd think with Toga wearing Furries.


----------



## carbonfiber (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmm....might think about it...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a possible one more person to share room.
I'm already have a room with 2 beds reserved.

One possible joining.  
Not sure about sleeping arrangements but looking for one more to share a room.
More info on journal here.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1628830/

Would be great to get another dragon for a dragon trio, but not required.

If interested PM me or leave message on my journal or note me on FA.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be attending if I'm still local, with my box full of fur. XD


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 6, 2010)

@paintballadict9 aww ^_^; Thanks.

Incidentally...

*TRANZ MOVEMENT - Mixed by: DJ EAR (Huepow00)*
*Limited Edition CD [Antheria Attendees] $4 minimum*
_**PICK-UP @ CONVENTION (See Me)**_

1 Regular CD-R with Gapless Playback. Comes with large, high quality,  full-color front & inside covers in a clear Slim-Case. Also includes  Digital Album Download.

**BONUS* copy of Califur aLIVE 2009 CD.*

***DOWNLOAD THE HQ VERSION OF THIS MIX FREE ON NOVEMBER 1st!***

(Single-File 96kbps,VBR)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4390114


----------



## Ulfric (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm trying to go but came up with some transit issues.

Is anyone going from San Diego or nearby that has room for 2 in the car?
We can chip in for gas and snacks.


----------



## GreenReaper (Sep 21, 2010)

If you're planning to go, be aware that the con now has a new location.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 21, 2010)

GreenReaper said:


> If you're planning to go, be aware that the con now has a new location.



http://www.antheria.org/CityOf/Anthropolis/Default.aspx

For those going also check there Main site.
It gives old hotel info so you call call to cancel the reservation at old hotel
*PLEASE DO THIS *they will charge you if you don't cancel 24 hours before your reserve date.
Do this as soon as you can.

They also list the new hotel and there phone number.
Call them as soon as you can to make sure you do get a room held.

again the link is
http://www.antheria.org/CityOf/Anthropolis/Default.aspx


----------



## LycanTheLeopard (Sep 27, 2010)

less than a week away this is..i have been confirmed as sound dude for the con so if your performing, get ready for some fun, if your watching, be supportive of there fun.  I'm really happy to see this con come together after hardships as well as it being there first year..they do seem to have there stuff together...unlike the nonfurry last event i worked where the venue changed noone noted it, no bands showed up..no electricity was to be had..you guys get the picture of my usual purrsuits..but this will not be any of that!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 27, 2010)

LycanTheLeopard said:


> less than a week away this is..i have been confirmed as sound dude for the con so if your performing, get ready for some fun, if your watching, be supportive of there fun.  I'm really happy to see this con come together after hardships as well as it being there first year..they do seem to have there stuff together...unlike the nonfurry last event i worked where the venue changed noone noted it, no bands showed up..no electricity was to be had..you guys get the picture of my usual purrsuits..but this will not be any of that!



Yeah they worked hard and quickly to get the new hotel.

I really think they want to make this work not only for this year but the following as well.

I think it is a blessing to be honest.
It a 10 min walk from the beach, there is a planed event that's going to be at the beach as well.

Also for all ceaser level members there going to be a Yacht trip included if I heard correctly.(besides all the other things it includes)


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 30, 2010)

*[CON] ANTHERIA - Event Schedule (With Descriptions)

*- Check your JUNK Mail folks. -

MAIN BALLROOM
============
Friday

Opening Ceremonies 2:00pm â€“ 3:00pm
Meet The GOH 3:00pm â€“ 4:00pm
The Characters Of Usagi Yojimbo 4:00pm â€“ 5:00pm
A/V Setup (Closed) 6:00pm â€“ 7:00pm
Bucktown Tiger â€“ Live! 7:00pm â€“ 8:00pm
Matt Ebel â€“ Live! 8:00pm â€“ 9:00pm
Friday Night Dance 9:00pm - ???

Saturday

(Closed) 9:00am â€“ 7:00pm
Uncle Kageâ€™s Story Hour 7:00pm â€“ 8:00pm
2, The Ranting Gryphon 8:00pm â€“ 9:00pm
Saturday Night Dance 9:00pm - ???

Sunday

Speed Drawing 10:00am â€“ 11:00am
Making Music 12:00am â€“ 1:00pm
Comic Composition 2:00pm â€“ 3:00pm
Closing Ceremonies 3:00pm â€“ 4:00pm


THE BEACH (PUBLIC)
===============
Saturday

Beach Party 12:00pm â€“ 6:00pm
Fursuit Games 2:00pm â€“ 3:00pm
Fursuit Photoshoot 3:00pm - ???


THE LAGOON (PRIVATE/CON)
====================
Sunday

Antheria Lagoon Party 6:00pm â€“ Midnight
Sunday Night Dance 9:00pm â€“ Midnight


DEALERS ROOM
===========
Friday, October 1 â€“ 4:00 PM until 7:00 PM
Saturday, October 2 â€“ 10:00 AM until 7:00 PM
Sunday, October 3 â€“ 10:00 AM until 2:00 PM


Event Descriptions
=============
Meet The GOH â€“ We are thrilled to have Stan Sakai â€“ creator of Usagi  Yojimbo â€“ as Antheriaâ€™s very first Guest of Honor. Come and meet the man  behind the comics! Presented by Uncle Kage

The Characters Of Usagi Yojimbo â€“ Learn how to draw the characters that  made Usagi Yojimbo the iconic comic it is from the creator himself!  Presented by Stan Sakai.

Bucktown Tiger â€“ Live! â€“ A one of a kind act! The biggest name in furry  hip hop music comes to Antheria to do some shop wrecking with you. Bring  your ears and an attitude! Presented by Bucktown Tiger.

Matt Ebel â€“ Live! â€“ The musical phenomenon that is sweeping through the  fandom, Matt Ebel is quickly becoming the next furry household name.  Come and experience the best musical act in the furry fandom, right  here!

Uncle Kageâ€™s Story Hour â€“ The Man, The Legend, The Bug. The fandomâ€™s own  Uncle Kage returns to California for the first time in years to get  drunk and fall down on our stage for your enjoyment. Bring lots of wine!  Presented by Uncle Kage.

2, The Ranting Gryphon â€“ Fresh off a stage in Hollywood, 2 Gryphon will  take the stage to make you laughâ€¦ or cryâ€¦ or eat your children. Weâ€™re  not really sure. But we guarantee something will happen. We only pray  you enjoy it. Presented by 2 Gryphon.

Speed Drawing â€“ Have you ever marveled over the speed at which some  artists can draw? Learn the techniques of speed drawing from one of the  fastest pencils in the West, Agent Elrond. Presented by Agent Elrond.

Making Music â€“ Two experts on writing and recording music in one  package! If youâ€™re interested in the creation of music, home studios or  composition, this is the panel to attend. Presented by Matt Ebel and  Bucktown Tiger.

Comic Composition â€“ More goes into the creation of a comic than most  people realize. Stan Saka will show you how to sharpen your comic  composition and presentation. Presented by Stan Sakai.


----------



## Caox (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi to all those I met at Anteria, I'm new to the forums so don't know if this is the right place to post; but if anyone has photos from antheria or of the gladiator games at the lagoon I'd love to see them!  I won!


----------



## Huepow00 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks to those uploading videos - Here's just a taste of what happened!
(There are still more videos being released - and I will update this Journal as new ones are added!)
[No-This footage is not mine.]

EDIT:
Yeaah - Better Idea.

JOURNAL HERE
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1771639/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmagQX0JzO8


----------

